# white homers in New vernon NJ



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi any one want to adopt a pure white homer 2007 cock


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cheema said:


> Hi any one want to adopt a pure white homer 2007 cock


Check this post.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=28622


----------



## cheema (Jun 24, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Check this post.
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=28622


thanks Reene iam going down there to pick him up tommarow


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cheema said:


> thanks Reene iam going down there to pick him up tommarow


Good deal................


----------

